# How long did you spot after IUD removal?



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

This is x-posted in Health and Healing as well but I haven't gotten any replies so thought I would try here.

Well the short of the long is that I went to have my IUD removed on Tuesday by the midwife. She couldn't find it, but did lots of poking around so I spotted a little. Wednesday I went to my OB and he did a pap smear and was able to find and retrieve my IUD who's strings had slid up into my uterus. It was VERY uncomfortable since he basically had to search all around my uterus for it.

I had spotting Wednesday and a little bit on Thursday. Friday morning dh and I did the deed and I started spotting again. Friday afternoon I worked out and the spotting got worse and was fresh looking since it was red. All day Saturday it was just brown spotting which I figured was a good sign. However today, Sunday, it's back to red and there's a lot more of it. It's like a period flow now and I've had to go from using panty liners to using an actual pad. Is this normal?? I realize they did a lot of poking around so it might be. Also dh is wondering if it's just turned into a period because of maybe my hormones switching around and stuff due to having the IUD taken out (which was the Mirena, the hormonal one, btw). I'm not due for a period...I had one about 2.5 weeks ago. Any thoughts? I'm not cramping or anything like that. I did the first day and that was it. I've been really tired but I'm not sure it's related.


----------



## IamPink (Jun 26, 2006)

Rachel~
Mine came out when I was having my 1 hour of spotting (lucky, lucky, lucky) and I had what looked like a full-blown AF starting a couple of hours later. It continued on for a couple of days. And cramps. Oh my I had cramps.
hth!


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, that does help







I guess I just started to get all these crazy images in my head of some gaping hole in my uterus


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm thinking along these lines of "gaping hole in my uterus"

here I am up at 4am, and worrying about what will happen at the OB when he removes my IUD (strings can't be found by midwife, OB will do an U/S and hopefully remove it successfully). I'm worried something will "happen" to me. Please give words of support mamas!


----------

